# So proud of Allie



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I took Allie to see my grand-niece today. Allie hasn't been around many little kids yet, so i figured I'd take her to see my sister and my grand-niece. Grand-niece is used to big dogs(Siberian and a GSD) so she's pretty well out of the scared of big doggies mode.

Allie was a saint, she was outgoing and interested in everything. She especially liked my brother-in-law, who is, simply put, a dog wrapped up in human flesh. Allen is 3/4 Cherokee Indian, adores being outside, be it hunting or fishing or whatever. He's the guy that you will find rolling on the floor with the dogs while everyone else is having adult conversations. Dogs dig him almost universally. Allie jumped up in his lap and nested for a while, Allen was beside himself.

Anyway, Allie was gentle and playful with the 2 y/o. Kisses and headrubs galore. I showed the g-niece how to get her amped up, basically just harassing her muzzle some. Allie moaned and play growled like normal but no teeth at all, some dogs just get that the small two-legs require a more gentle play scheme. Allie sat for her, laid down and really seemed focused on the little girl. Allie would look to me every few seconds to make sure I was okay with the proceedings and a simple "good girl" sent her back to her new surroundings. 

We stopped at Chik-Fil-A as a treat, 8 nuggets for being such a good girl. I nibbled the crunchy bits off, love the taste. I even gave her a taste of Coke, which she promptly spit back on my pants.

I'm so happy that she gets on with wee little kiddos.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats to your Allie. She deserved her treat after being so patient and gentle with your little grand-niece.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good girl! Laughed at the spitting out of the coke though. Dax raided my glass of coke the other day. Should have seen the look on his face when he realized too late it was a bad idea. I think the bubbles got to him lol.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Ahhh sounds like she did an amazing job! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

